# PM portion guidance



## kozarrat (Jun 18, 2012)

I need some guidance on the PM portion. I think I failed both exams because of the PM portion and I want to make sure I ace it next time around. For the folks who passed, how did you guys prepare for the PM portions?


----------



## StrucENG_IL (Jun 18, 2012)

I would recommend becoming very familiar with the required codes and tabbing pertaninent sections for quick retrieval. Also, the more practice problems you do prior to the test, the more confident and efficient you will be doing the problems given at the exam. On the exam day, I quickly read through all of the 4 problems to get an understanding of each problems givens and requirements. I chose to start with the problem I felt would take the least amount of time to complete.



NCEES versions 2011 &amp; 2008 and SE 6-minute solutions problems. Also, the IBC Design Manuals have beneficial design examples,http://www.iccsafe.o...Safe&amp;id=9011S09.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kozarrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Are the IBC design manuals for lateral loads only or do they also cover the topics for the vertical exam?


----------



## Layman (Jun 19, 2012)

kozarrat said:


> Are the IBC design manuals for lateral loads only or do they also cover the topics for the vertical exam?


Kozarrat, I googled and found 2006 *IBC* Structural/Seismic *Design* *Manual* and descriptions indicate it is mainly about seismic design. But your lateral AM result is not bad at all. Any reference books you would like to recommend me for lateral AM? I have never designed any building structures.


----------



## kozarrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Layman said:


> kozarrat said:
> 
> 
> > Are the IBC design manuals for lateral loads only or do they also cover the topics for the vertical exam?
> ...


I would try to get a second opinion on this as I could only study 5 days for the exams. I had the SERM 6th edition and the latest NCEES sample problems for the SE exam. I managed to read bits of a few chapters of SERM and went through the sample NCEES problems.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 19, 2012)

Everyone's different in what works for them, but what I can tell you guys is that I followed every single word of this guy's study recommendations, to the letter, without variation, and it worked for both of us as we each passed both days the first try. The plan required sacrificing a ton of personal time and required patience and understanding from friends and loved ones, but they all understood, and the payoff is well worth it to not have to go through it again.

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16624&amp;view=findpost&amp;p=6901677

/&gt;http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16624&amp;view=findpost&amp;p=6901838

Structural Engineering PE Review by Kaplan was definitely the best prep book (that I used, anyway) for the long form PM questions. I followed this guy's advice that "If I were to do it again, I would try to go through this entire book as it is very involved", so I worked through almost every problem in it. I really think that's what barely got me over the hump on the afternoon stuff, because those sessions were no joke as you guys know!

The SEAOC volumes were also incredibly valuable for getting up to speed on seismic stuff, especially volumes 1 and 3.

Bottom line, keep at it guys. I think the vast majority of us that passed had significant doubt in our minds, so there's no shame in not passing and having to give it another go. You'll get there!


----------

